# اسهل طريقة لتعلم المحادثات



## أميرةعزمي (11 مارس 2012)

يالا بينا النهاردة نتعلم ازاى نعمل محادثا كاملة مع اى شخص

انا جبتلكم شرحها بالعربي كمان عشان لو فى بعض كلام مش عارفينه بالانجليزيى





انا لاقيت انسب طريقة عشسان نتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه هيه اننا 

نبدأ بالمحادثات وعن طريقها نبتدى ناخد القواعد والجرامر واحدة واحدة





A I'm really hungray.
B Why don’t you have a sandwich? There's some cheese in the fridge.
A OK.

- أنا شخصيا جائع.
- لماذا لا تأكل سندويشاً ، هناك بعض الجبن في البراد .
- اذاً.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





Paul Elkman is an American scientist. He wanted to know the answer to this question: Do people show feelings in the same way everywhere in the world?

بول أيكمان هو عالم أمريكي، هو أراد أن يعرف الجواب للسؤال التالي: هل الناس يظهرون مشاعرهم بنفس الطريقة في كل العالم؟

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هذا جزء بسيط بالتاكيد من المحادثات 

و انا جايبالكم الاحسن من كدة ان كل المحادثات الى فى دماغكم موجوده و وبخااصية اليسون او الاستماع

ياعنى لما تفتح الصفحة الخاصة بالمحادثات حتلاقى زرار البلاى و الاستوب

والغريب انى لاقيت فيه فيديوهات لشرح الامتحانات والاختبارات بتاعة معظم المعاهد والشرح بالعربي

كورس كامل لتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه

اسالكم الدعاء لى ولوالدى​


----------

